# Smoke machine.



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Thinking about adding a pipe inspection smoke machine to the Arsenal. I think it could be a good selling option for people that have problems with sewer smell and rehabbers who are trying to keep existing cast iron and galv. pipe that my be in bad condition. Don't know how often it will be used but will be able to sell a job when used. Or is it a waste of time?


----------



## PPRI (Aug 27, 2013)

Build the toolbox smoker. I built one and it works great. The little smokies are kind of expensive though.


----------



## Nathan901 (Feb 11, 2012)

I copied one I saw on here and it works fantastic. 

20 dollars bucket head shop vac, 10 dollar dimmer switch, and metal bowl inside the bucket. 

I understand why exhaust fans are used, the vaccum can actually bulild a slight pressure in the system and push out a lot more smoke quicker. 

When I first used it without a dimmer switch, it was able to blow smoke through the toilet full of water lol.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Has it produced revenue? Is it worth having?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

smoke machine gives you a reason to open the walls. Sometimes in the wrong place.


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

KoleckeINC said:


> smoke machine gives you a reason to open the walls. Sometimes in the wrong place.


Lol


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Lol


Isn't that called trouble shooting?


----------



## MACK ATTAKK (Jan 11, 2015)

Isn't that called troubleshooting?


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

Yep-and don't underestimate the peppermint-you can smell it through the cement at the base of a stack. I keep mine in the garage. Most health food stores have oil of peppermint for 5-10$.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Would a Halloween smoke/fog machine work? That might be economical way to go.


----------



## Letterrip (Jul 28, 2013)

MACK ATTAKK said:


> Has it produced revenue? Is it worth having?




Customer calls for a bad smell in the bathroom. Maybe a bad wax seal....maybe not. You can't "see" a bad wax seal until after you pull the toilet. I now pop a smoke test on most and can prove a bad seal. You can leave with confidence that you have solved the problem.

There is something to be said for a little more pressure. I have not had false positives, but have had false negatives. With the vent fan, I have had bad wax seals that didn't show the smoke, but you could smell the smoke just a little at the base of the toilet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Smh, I get the build it yerself attitude, but if you showed up to one of my jobs worth a cobbled together home made smoke machine..... if you want top dollar for your services you must have legit tools. The one I own cost $450, I've made that 20+ times using that machine. A smoke test is no joke, last resort effort, you should have a tool made to preform that duty consistently. It's a big deal when we smoke test all tennant get notices on there door with instructions on what to do....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Letterrip said:


> Customer calls for a bad smell in the bathroom. Maybe a bad wax seal....maybe not. You can't "see" a bad wax seal until after you pull the toilet. I now pop a smoke test on most and can prove a bad seal. You can leave with confidence that you have solved the problem.
> 
> There is something to be said for a little more pressure. I have not had false positives, but have had false negatives. With the vent fan, I have had bad wax seals that didn't show the smoke, but you could smell the smoke just a little at the base of the toilet.
> 
> ...


Doesnt sound like you're partially blocking the vents and I would have repaired the toilet in question before a smoke test. Smoke testing isn't cheap around here, not everybody does it


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

We use a shopvac with a metal pan in the bottom and some "smokeys" they say 75sec but it's like 60 sec tops. Takes two guys. Cap the other vents, blow smoke in one, I have yet to need to block the main for pressure regardless of what is outside the house. Works good, if you can't see it you can smell it.

Maybe it's just my "professional" demeanor but I have yet to have a customer give me a weird look for a smoker shopvac or using plunger vs auger or using a marker flag rod to clean an overflow or a hose fitting adapter and a cap with a hole drilled through as a "jetter". I use what ever I need to to get the job done, if it works well it is the right tool cobbled together or not.


----------



## warrnest (Apr 22, 2016)

Reeves had this in their November issue.

http://bit.ly/Reeves_AVM

My boss is looking for someone who tried it.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

warrnest said:


> Reeves had this in their November issue.
> 
> http://bit.ly/Reeves_AVM
> 
> My boss is looking for someone who tried it.


Still here without introduction?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

warrnest said:


> Reeves had this in their November issue.
> 
> http://bit.ly/Reeves_AVM
> 
> My boss is looking for someone who tried it.


Greatest thing ever, tell him to buy the deluxe model.


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Ok, I'll end this, no I have not used that particular smoke machine.... But I've used one similar, and I've also used a shop vac rigged up. The shop vac worked better.


----------

